# wheel thoughts



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

so my brother is finally giving me money for my ruined! and i am thinking 

TSW thruxtons any thoughts !!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

You cant go wrong with Thruxtons, I'd go with BMW CSL replicas, 19's.

Either way its going to look good.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

ya i saw some csl on a black gto pretty nice. i thought 19s didn't work on the gto or am i just dumb? lol


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

REDGTO89 said:


> ya i saw some csl on a black gto pretty nice. i thought 19s didn't work on the gto or am i just dumb? lol


19's will fit. :cheers


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

You can't go wrong with TSW's, they don't seem to make a bad rim. JMO


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

ya i am having trouble between the TSW thruxton and the TSW snettertron, not sure what goes with my red


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I would go with Thruxtons.


----------



## Red_Spice (Jan 25, 2009)

*TSW Nogaros are way better!*

You should go with TSW Nogaros! 



eBay Motors: 17" Chrome Wheels and Bridgestone Potenza RE-01R Tires (item 200336422133 end time Apr-30-09 10:48:04 PDT)


----------



## Red_Spice (Jan 25, 2009)

Amazing deal here:

eBay Motors: 17" Chrome Wheels and Bridgestone Potenza RE-01R Tires (item 200336422133 end time Apr-30-09 10:48:04 PDT)


----------

